# 32 Zoll Fernseher zu klein ?



## Wenzman (13. November 2010)

Hallo


Derzeit habe ich einen Phillips Ambilight 32'' Zoll TV, welchen ich mir vor 2-3 Jahren gekauft habe, davor hatte ich einen Röhrenfernseher.
Der umstieg von RöhrenTV auf ein LCD Gerät war schon was feines, vorallem hat mich die Größe anfangs fast umgehauen.  

Seit neustem quält mich aber das Gefühl, dass der Fernseher irgendwie zu klein ist ...

Meine Frage... ist ein 32'' Zoll TV wirklich zu klein oder bilde ich mir das nur ein ? 
Sollte ich mir jetzt einen neuen kaufen, oder lieber noch 1-2 Jahre warten, wenn diese ''UltraHD'' Fernseher auf den Markt kommen ?

edit: Ich benutze ihn zum Gamen und Fernsehen, bzw Blu Rays schauen.
        Ich sitze beim Spielen ca 1 meter und beim Fernsehen ca 3 Meter davor.


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

32 zoll reicht vollkommen wenn du ihn als kombi gerät benutzt nur zum fernsehen auf 5 m vielleicht zu klein aber bei 3 m mach dir nichts vor erkennste alles spielend xD


----------



## Wenzman (13. November 2010)

Benihipe schrieb:


> 32 zoll reicht vollkommen wenn du ihn als kombi gerät benutzt nur zum fernsehen auf 5 m vielleicht zu klein aber bei 3 m mach dir nichts vor erkennste alles spielend xD


Sehr gut, allerdings habe ich,bzw wir das jetzt so geregelt, dass ich zu Weihnachten einen neuen bekomme und der Fernseher im Wohnzimmer, also der meiner Eltern (bin ''erst'' 16) durch meinen derzeitigen TV ersetzt wird. Das trifft sich gut, da dort sowieso ein Amiblight Tv reinkommen sollte .

Da jetzt ein neuer her muss..
Wie wäre denn dieser 3D tv ? 
Samsung PS50C687 127 cm 3D-Plasma-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Durch meine Kontakte bekomme ich da 30 % rabatt, allerdings nicht bei Amazon .

Sollte jmd ein billigeres Modell finden, bin ich dafür auch offen. 


edit: ich würde dann natürlich auch mein Zimmer etwas umräumen,sodass ich etwas weiter vom TV wegsitze.
edit2: sind sogar 45 % Rabatt


----------



## p00nage (13. November 2010)

Willst du 3D ? Sonst könntest dir auch ma die LG PK Serie anschauen (auch 50" plasma) oder von panasonic der S20 soll gut sein. Als LCD von Samsung ist für Zocker der C530 nicht schlecht, und bei 3m kannst ruhig 50" nehmen, weil sonst hast nix von FullHD Auflösung.  Größenhilfe: BRAVIA Fernseher : Sony hier hast ma ne ungefähre größen Angabe, gibt den ungefähren minimal Abstand an


----------



## Wenzman (13. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> Willst du 3D ? Sonst könntest dir auch ma die LG PK Serie anschauen (auch 50" plasma) oder von panasonic der S20 soll gut sein. Als LCD von Samsung ist für Zocker der C530 nicht schlecht, und bei 3m kannst ruhig 50" nehmen, weil sonst hast nix von FullHD Auflösung.  Größenhilfe: BRAVIA Fernseher : Sony hier hast ma ne ungefähre größen Angabe, gibt den ungefähren minimal Abstand an


Oh Danke.

Ist Plasma denn zu Empfehlen? Ich habe bei Testberichten gelesen, dass Plasma's schwarze ''Abdrücke'' hinterlassen.

Und ja, 3D wäre schon was feines, da das erstmal der letzte Fernseher für bestimmt 3-5 Jahre sein soll , es sei denn es kommt eine Weltneuheit raus.

Habe ich aber richtig gelesen, dass der Samsung der derzeit billigste 3D tv ist ? Achja und wie ist der so( Qualität, alle Anschlüsse vorhanden etc)  ?


----------



## p00nage (13. November 2010)

ich bin auch am überlegen mir einen zu holen, erst wollte ich den c750 in 46" der soll aber sher mit ghosting zu kämpfen haben, jetzt wirds wahrscheinlich der C6970  und jo die Samsung isnd die günstigsten 3D Tv´s


----------



## Wenzman (13. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> ich bin auch am überlegen mir einen zu holen, erst wollte ich den c750 in 46" der soll aber sher mit ghosting zu kämpfen haben, jetzt wirds wahrscheinlich der C6970  und jo die Samsung isnd die günstigsten 3D Tv´s


Ist das nicht der gleiche den ich mir holen möchte, oder verwechsle ich da gerade was ?

Wenn ja, ist der für Gamer geeignet ?


----------



## p00nage (13. November 2010)

ne ist nen anderer der c6970 kann etwas mehr, kannst gut auf der samsung hp vergleichen


----------



## Xion4 (14. November 2010)

Bei 45% Rabatt auf den von dir genannten TV würd ih nicht lange überlegen


----------



## FatBoo (15. November 2010)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der gleiche den ich mir holen möchte, oder verwechsle ich da gerade was ?
> 
> Wenn ja, ist der für Gamer geeignet ?



Derzeit haben der Samsung C530 und der Panasonic S20E (DER PLASMA!!!!!) einen Inputlag von ~15ms.
Der Wert ist im TV-Bereich das Beste seit langem! 90ms sind da keine Seltenheit! Deswegen immer checken, sofern man zocken will!


Und 32" sind heutzutage lächerlich klein, da hast du Recht!


----------



## p00nage (15. November 2010)

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=116&thread=33625

hier hast noch nen paar vorschläge in dem thread, jedoch ist halt der inputlag nicht für jedem sehr wichtig  und spürbar


----------



## FatBoo (16. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=116&thread=33625
> 
> hier hast noch nen paar vorschläge in dem thread, jedoch ist halt der inputlag nicht für jedem sehr wichtig  und spürbar



Also 90ms merkt sogar die bessere Hälfte deutlich.

Sprich, auch "Nicht-Online-Shooter-spielende" Leute merken, dass da was nicht passt 

Ich frage mich dann immer, wo der Lag den herkommen mag, wenn doch alle "Bildverschlimmbesserer" deaktiviert sind und der TV mit nativen Vollbildern versorgt wird. Eigentlich sollte das Bild einfach durchgeschleust und dargestellt werden, aber das macht es nicht.

Naja, bin ja hardwareseitig derzeit versorgt, bockt mich also nicht XD


----------



## p00nage (16. November 2010)

naja 90ms sollten aber schon das obere Ende der TV´s sein. das ist klar aber denke so um die 40-50 gehen durchaus noch, kommt natürlich aufm user an


----------



## Wenzman (16. November 2010)

Naja ein 3D Fernseher sollte es schon sein, dann habe ich damit erstmal ein wenig Ruhe .

Und der eine 3D Fernseher in dem Thread kostet 4400 € und soviel möchte ich jetzt doch nicht ausgeben.

Ist denn der von mir oben gepostete zu empfehlen (Gamen etc)?


----------



## p00nage (16. November 2010)

also laut hifi-forum spielen einige auf dem c6970, werde ihn mir zu 99% auch holen


----------



## Wenzman (16. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> also laut hifi-forum spielen einige auf dem c6970, werde ihn mir zu 99% auch holen



Du hast ja oben erwähnt, dass der 
Samsung PS50C6970 127 cm 3D-Plasma-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
mehr kann als der

Samsung PS50C687 127 cm 3D-Plasma-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Was denn genau ? wenn er ''nur'' ein paar mehr Eingänge(oder so) hat ist das für mich nicht so wichtig.



Upps ok sry, habs gefunden ( InternetTv etc ... ) hätte mal genauer hinsehen sollen.


----------



## p00nage (16. November 2010)

und auch so iwas das ruckeln verhindern soll, auf der samsung hp kann mans gut vergleichen. der C7790 hat dann RBF und ne andere fernbedienung


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. November 2010)

Also bei 3M Abstand aufjedenfall mind. 42 Zoll 
Und ja der Panasonic S20(Plasma) ist mit das beste was du in der Preisklasse 600€ -650€ kriegen  kannst


----------



## p00nage (16. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Also bei 3M Abstand aufjedenfall mind. 42 Zoll
> Und ja der Panasonic S20(Plasma) ist mit das beste was du in der Preisklasse 600€ -650€ kriegen  kannst



"das beste in der Preisklasse" gibts so gut wie nie


----------



## Wenzman (16. November 2010)

Wenn die UltraHD Fernseher bezahlbar wären und nicht soviel Storm wie ein 3 Personenhaushalt verbrauchen würde,  wäre das auch noch eine Überlegung wert


----------



## FatBoo (16. November 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> also laut hifi-forum spielen einige auf dem c6970, werde ihn mir zu 99% auch holen



Heute erst bei meinem Opa eingerichtet... Surrte wie die Sau!


----------



## p00nage (16. November 2010)

FatBoo schrieb:


> Heute erst bei meinem Opa eingerichtet... Surrte wie die Sau!



gibt überall montagsgeräte, was macht dein Opa mit nem 3D TV ? schaut er 3D?


----------



## fuddles (16. November 2010)

32" sind zu klein^^ Bin auch gerade von 32" auf 50" umgestiegen ( siehe Sig ). Blurays sind da ein ganz anderes Erlebnis. Allerdings SD Signal über Kabel Digital auch, nur leider im negativen Sinne. Da sieht man ja mehr Pixel und Matsch 
Also wenn man einen ganz Großen holt dann sollte man auch bedenken welche Signale hauptsächlich eingespielt werden und sich danach richten.


----------



## Wenzman (19. November 2010)

Hätte noch eine Frage

Hat man bei 3D iwelche tech. Einbußen? 
Also hat ein 3D modell z.b. weniger MHZ ( oder sowas) als ein TV ohne 3D ?


----------



## Wenzman (20. November 2010)

Och Leute, sagt mir was ich machen soll 

Ein 3D Modell oder doch besser eins ohne ?

Viele sagen, dass das 3D Erlebnis außerhalb des Kinos nicht so toll ist.


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

Hi,
Das 3D Erlebniss im Kino ist im Vergleich zum 3D am PC mit Nvidia 3D Vision nicht wirklich ansehnlich und im Vergleich zu Fernsehern mit 3D Technologien auch eher schlecht. Je nach dem.
Wenn du so gut wie nie 3D guckst (was ich völlig unnötig finde und auch noch zu unausgereift für die Dauer wg. Kopfschmerzen etc ist) dann hol dir einen LCD oder Plasma TV ohne 3D .
Ebenso unnötig bzw im Vergleich zu anderen und deren Bildqualität sind auch LED Tvs.
Welche Größe soll denn dein TV haben ?
Und wo soll er preislich liegen ?
Spielst du mit ihm und guckst du viel HD Material ?

LG


----------



## Wenzman (21. November 2010)

Ich habe mich jetzt für diesen Fernseher 
LG 50PK950 127 cm Plasma-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

entschieden. 

Hat in den Testberichten 1,3 und das Design gefällt mir deutlich besser als z.b. das von Panasonic Fernsehern. 

Hier ein Video. 
YouTube - LG 50PK950 Plasma TV Review

@ über mir 
Ich werde PS3 spielen und einige Blu Ray videos schauen. 
Also viel mit HD, ja.


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

Warum fragen Menschen nicht bevor sie was bestellen 
Gerade in Sachen Plasma und im Berreich von ca. 1000€ ist der hier (von Panasonic die ja im Plasma Geschäft die Nase vorn haben) eines der besten Geräte überhaupt.

Panasonic TX-P50G20E | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Egal... jetzt ist es bestimmt schon zu spät.
Klar ist der LG nicht schlecht aber mit dem G20 kann man ihn absolut nicht vergleichen.

LG


----------



## Wenzman (21. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Warum fragen Menschen nicht bevor sie was bestellen
> Gerade in Sachen Plasma und im Berreich von ca. 1000€ ist der hier (von Panasonic die ja im Plasma Geschäft die Nase vorn haben) eines der besten Geräte überhaupt.
> 
> Panasonic TX-P50G20E | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> ...


Ich wollte den Fernseher erst morgen Nachmittag bestellen, was ist denn an dem Panasonic besser ?

Sehe da jetzt keinen großen unterschied 
Kontrast: 5.000.000:1  hat der Lg auch 
Reaktionszeit: 0.001ms  hat der LG auch 
4 HDMI Anschlüsse  hat der LG auch 
FULL HD hat der LG auch 
50 Zoll hat der LG auch 
-----------------------
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?a=514483
-----------------------

Aber die Kundenrezensionen schrecken mich etwas ab :'( 
http://www.amazon.de/product-review...?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar

Sollte ich was übersehen haben bitte bescheid sagen, ich habe mich noch nicht entgültig entschieden (morgen abend bestelle ich erst den TV).


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. November 2010)

Hallo, wo schrecken denn die Kundenrezisionen ab ?
Das ist normal, das sind die Leute die ein Montags Gerät erwischt haben/oder ein defektes.
Oder sie haben einfach keine Ahnung.
Aufjedenfall sieht man das du mit dem Thema TV noch nicht wirklich vertraut bist...
Der Pana hat eine viiiel bessere Bildqulität sowie eine starke Schwarz und Weiss Darstellung. Bzw viel besseren gesamt Kontrast.
Ausserdem hat er um längen mehr Features.
Etc..etc..etc...


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2010)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir jetzt einen neuen kaufen, oder lieber noch 1-2 Jahre warten, wenn diese ''UltraHD'' Fernseher auf den Markt kommen ?




Ich muss anmerken, dass "Ultra-HD" momentan noch in einem sehr frühen Stadium ist, entsprechende Geräte noch sehr groß sind (Receiver, etc) und noch sehr viel Strom benötigen. In den nächsten 10 Jahren rechne ich noch mit keinen Geräten. Du kannst also getrost jetzt einen Fernseher kaufen.


----------



## Wenzman (22. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Aufjedenfall sieht man das du mit dem Thema TV noch nicht wirklich vertraut bist...


Stimmt


> Der Pana hat eine viiiel bessere Bildqulität sowie eine starke Schwarz und Weiss Darstellung. Bzw viel besseren gesamt Kontrast.


Aber woran erkennt man das denn ? bei der Beschreibung wird mir 1:1 das selbe wie beim LG angezeigt. 


> Ausserdem hat er um längen mehr Features.


Dazu finde ich jetzt leider auch nichts, bei der Produkubeschreibung steht auch fast das gleiche.

Wenn es auch LCD's oder LED's in der Preiskategorie gibt, schaue ich mir die natürlich auch gerne an.


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. November 2010)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Stimmt
> Aber woran erkennt man das denn ?


1. Led ist gröstenteils Geldamacherei, 2. Für das Geld wärst du dumm würdest du dir keinen Plasma holen, wie den G20 der bei dem Budget doch locker drin ist.
Er ist absolute Referenz und übertrifft den LG nicht nur in Bildqulität und Kontrast um Längen 
3. Woran du es erkennst ? 
Ganz einfach am Bild.
Kaufe ihn, und ich schwöre dir du willst den Panasonic G20 nicht mehr hergeben.

Ausserdem ist der bei Amazon der, der falsche der G20 hat keinen SAT Tuner und der GW20 hat einen, also wenn du keinen brauchst nimmst du einfach den G20


----------



## Wenzman (22. November 2010)

LG PK950 review - FlatpanelsHD

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden   .

Der LG kann das eine besser. 
Der Panasonic kann das andere besser.
Dann gibt es dinge die beide exakt gleich gut können.... 


verwirrt .


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

kauf dir ne lupe die vergrößer alles was du sehen willst und ist sher sehr billig XD

wir haben nen 42" Plasma und der ist finde ich einfach zu groß mit 32" ist man meiner meinung nach mehr als gut bedient


----------



## N8Mensch2 (22. November 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> kauf dir ne lupe die vergrößer alles was du sehen willst und ist sher sehr billig XD
> 
> wir haben nen 42" Plasma und der ist finde ich einfach zu groß mit 32" ist man meiner meinung nach mehr als gut bedient




Kommt auch darauf an, für was der TV genutzt wird. Stichwort "Sehkraft" der Augen: Z.B. erkennt man aus 3 Meter Entfernung kaum BluRay-Details auf 32 Zoll und falls PC-Spiele genutzt werden, ist die Auflösung ebenfalls entprechend. 

Vor einem 22 Zoll TFT-Monitor sitze ich ca. 70 cm entfernt(Augenabstand).
70 cm Abstand und 55 cm Bilddiagonale = Ein Verhältnis von 1,2

Wenn ich nun von der Couch aus(Augenabstand 350 cm) auf meinem 46 Zoll spielen würde, wäre das ein Verhältnis 3,02.
350 cm  Abstand und 116 cm Diagonale = 3,02.

Also wirkt/ ist das TV-Bild von der Couch aus ca. 2,5x kleiner(2,5x1,2 =3), als wenn ich vor dem PC sitze und spiele. Das ist im Verhältnis ziemlich winzig, die Größe des TVs verpufft ins Bodenlose.


----------



## Yanzco (23. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> 1. Led ist gröstenteils Geldamacherei, 2. Für das Geld wärst du dumm würdest du dir keinen Plasma holen, wie den G20 der bei dem Budget doch locker drin ist.
> Er ist absolute Referenz und übertrifft den LG nicht nur in Bildqulität und Kontrast um Längen
> 3. Woran du es erkennst ?
> Ganz einfach am Bild.
> ...



Dass Led größenteils schwachsinn sind gebe ich dir recht aber mein Phillips mit Full LED 9704 hat ein Schwarz was mit den besten Plasmas mit halten kann.Nur hat er den Vorteil das er nicht spiegelt(wie viele Plasma bedingt durch die Glasscheibe)und deswegen auch wenn es nich 100% dunkel ist ein super Bild abliefert
Ich gebe dir aber recht das diese Edge Leds ******** sind


----------

